# Piraya has 4 little white spots



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Hey, my juvenile piraya has 3 little white spots on the back fin (dont know what its called), and one on the anal fin...
They dont even look close to anything that I have seen b4 (not even ich)..
Any ideas?
I know they arnt ich because I have put salt in there, and normally ich goes away, but this wont, and doesnt.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

hvae a pic for us


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nope sorry lended out my camera


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Has any of your other Ps have or show signs of the same problem? Whats your temp reading? Salt is a good way to reduce ich, but turning up the heat and doing water change would be your best help.

Try to get some kind of picture. Its alway the best way .

Moved to Disease Forum


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

There is a section for sick Piranha.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi mate,
I am having the same problem as you and have been adding salt 
to no sucsess of removing what it is.
It might be parasite eggs but not shore for defo.
Take a look at my thread and see if it looks the same.Im going to take a scraping
off my caribe and take to local lfs and see if they can ID under magnefying lens.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

cant help without pics


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ty zilla for moving the thread.

and no they dont look like a parasite (have had before, and the parasite went away).My temp says about 79-80*.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

oya and no rich mine do not look like that.
if anyone has seen a cichlid with kind of a bunch of little gold looking spots on their anal and back fin. My pirayas look like that but the white version...


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Serygo said:


> oya and no rich mine do not look like that.
> if anyone has seen a cichlid with kind of a bunch of little gold looking spots on their anal and back fin. My pirayas look like that but the white version...
> [snapback]863389[/snapback]​


Serygo, one of my (6) 7-9" terns has the same thing you are describing. They are small nodules about 1mm in diameter on the tail, dorsal and now anal fin. Mine are not white but rather beige in color. I beleive the cause was due to lack of filtration (one of my eheims stopped pumping and a small amount of food was left in the tank). I have been treating this for about 1-week with AP's (Aquarium Pharmacueticals) "AquariSol". It is a copper-salt based solution designed for external parasitic infestations such as Ich, and velvet.

I have not used this chemical before so I am moving cautiously. I just completed my second treatment after a 35% water change (and I fixed the filter). The fish don't seem to mind this chemical at all. I am also raising the temp from 78 to 82 over the next few days. I am hoping this will speed up the cycle of this parasite and kill it when it leaves the fish. If the fish does not show signs of improvement by Monday (01/31/05), I will pull it from the main tank and place it in my hospital tank. There I will hit it with something else such as formalin or Clout. These chemicals kick butt, but you have to be careful. I will post again later.


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

jconroy said:


> Serygo, one of my (6) 7-9" terns has the same thing you are describing. They are small nodules about 1mm in diameter on the tail, dorsal and now anal fin. Mine are not white but rather beige in color. I beleive the cause was due to lack of filtration (one of my Fluvals stopped pumping and a small amount of food was left in the tank). I have been treating this for about 1-week with AP's (Aquarium Pharmacueticals) "AquariSol". It is a copper-salt based solution designed for external parasitic infestations such as Ich, and velvet.
> 
> I have not used this chemical before so I am moving cautiously. I just completed my second treatment after a 35% water change (and I fixed the filter). The fish don't seem to mind this chemical at all. I am also raising the temp from 78 to 82 over the next few days. I am hoping this will speed up the cycle of this parasite and kill it when it leaves the fish. If the fish does not show signs of improvement by Monday (01/31/05), I will pull it from the main tank and place it in my hospital tank. There I will hit it with something else such as formalin or Clout. These chemicals kick butt, but you have to be careful. I will post again later.
> [snapback]868636[/snapback]​


Update: 1/30/05 @ 3PM EST

On 1/28/05 I performed a 35% water change; since then I have been raising the temp about 1 degree/day. The temp is now 81F. After the water change I added another standard dose of AquariSol. Two days previously I had administered a standard dose of the AquariSol. So as of, 1/28/05, The tank was carrying a dose of 1.65 times the recommended. The fish and plecos etc, are showing absolutely no signs of stress. *AND, the nodules on the tail are beginning to go away. *

Stay tuned,,,


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

jconroy said:


> Update: 1/30/05 @ 3PM EST
> 
> On 1/28/05 I performed a 35% water change; since then I have been raising the temp about 1 degree/day. The temp is now 81F. After the water change I added another standard dose of AquariSol. Two days previously I had administered a standard dose of the AquariSol. So as of, 1/28/05, The tank was carrying a dose of 1.65 times the recommended. The fish and plecos etc, are showing absolutely no signs of stress. *AND, the nodules on the tail are beginning to go away. *
> 
> ...


Update: 1/31/05

I did another 35% water change and added another dose of the AP "AquariSol". The nodules are about 80% gone. The only area left with nodules is on the dorsal fin.


----------

